# What is my USUAL country of residence



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I am just started the online application for the partner visa 820. 
I already got a question. They are asking for the* Usual *country of residence. 
In form 47SP they asked for the current residential address. in this case i would have put down Australia but now i am confused as it asks for the USUAL country of residence. 
(I am on the evisitor visa 651 at the moment )
Could someone please clarify this for me ?


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Sina1308 (I don't think you're getting enough sleep!),

Here are some threads where Usual County of Residence is discussed and how to answer the question about it:
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/80097-country-current-residence.html
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...rtner-visa-marriage-grounds-5.html#post583185
The first thread includes a response from one of the Migration Agents that offer free advice on this forum.

Glad you're on the home stretch with your application!


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

GadoGadoGal said:


> Hi Sina1308 (I don't think you're getting enough sleep!),
> 
> Here are some threads where Usual County of Residence is discussed and how to answer the question about it:
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/80097-country-current-residence.html
> ...


Thanks GadoGadoGal you have been a great help again. 
Yes i know i should sleep at night instead of doing my application but im running late because my current visa expires on Thursday already!!

This is what Collegegirl said in one of the threads:
' Usual country of residence = where you are living and planning on staying.
Current address = address at where you are living.

As an example, if you were, say, visiting France for a month but normally lived in Sweden and were returning to Sweden permanently after your visit to France, your "usual country of residence" would be Sweden, and your current address would be in France. '

So if I got it right my usual country of residence is Australia as I am planning on staying and living here. The usual country of residence and the current country of residence are the same. Is this right?


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

That is how she responded, and how Mish and her partner indicated his current country (however CG's and Mish's partner's applications were PMV to 820 to soon-to-be 801, which is different to your situation). On the other hand, Jeremy Hooper, one of the Migration Agents that answers questions on the forum, indicated in response to a query from an 820/801 applicant:
_The Country of current residence is the Country where your wife is normally resident. That would be the UK. Residence in Immigration terms is the place where she normally lives (at this point in time)

Current Residential Address is your wife's address in her country of residence.

Address for Correspondence is where she is living at the moment that is your Australia.

If she changes her address while the application is being processed she can submit a Form 929 with the change of address (or passport) details._​
Given you've had suggestions for both possible responses (Germany or Australia), I think it will ultimately be fine either way, especially if you've gathered evidence that shows the Australia address listed on your accounts, correspondence, etc. If you choose to go the route Jeremy has suggested, then you could, after lodging the application, indicate a change of address to the Australia address using the form for which Jeremy provided a link.

All the best


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah i just looked at my wifes 47sp form she prefilled before we submit ours online, on 

Q21. Country of current residence - Thailand
Q22. YOur current Residential Address - She place our address of our home in Australia
Q23. Address for correspondence - as above of Q22. 

note: so even tho shes been here in Australia for almost 3 years and half, we are applying onshore (online)
hope that helps


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

crolladx said:


> Yeah i just looked at my wifes 47sp form she prefilled before we submit ours online, on
> 
> Q21. Country of current residence - Thailand
> Q22. YOur current Residential Address - She place our address of our home in Australia
> ...





GadoGadoGal said:


> [/I][/INDENT]
> 
> Given you've had suggestions for both possible responses (Germany or Australia), I think it will ultimately be fine either way, especially if you've gathered evidence that shows the Australia address listed on your accounts, correspondence, etc. If you choose to go the route Jeremy has suggested, then you could, after lodging the application, indicate a change of address to the Australia address using the form for which Jeremy provided a link.
> 
> All the best


Thanks so much guys. Yeah i think you are right GadoGadoGal. It seems like both ways should be fine. I will enter Australia as my usual country of residence together with our current australian address which is shown on various of our supporting documents. Thanks again for your help !


----------

